
Apple offers its own take on Snapchat and Instagram Stories - vivekchandsrc
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/21/apple-clips-video-app/
======
kenshi
Personally I think its nice to see this kind of creation tool decoupled from a
social network. I am hoping it can take Vine like videos, which I can keep and
redistribute in a method of my own choosing.

~~~
kingnight
Ditto. I loved using Vine to create little personal vignettes that I could
share via Messages.

I imagine this will come with a Messages App though the UX around those
integrations is terrible the standalone app will be enough.

~~~
ClassyJacket
You can still use Vine to do that. In fact that's all it does now.

------
thanatropism
So. Everyone seems to be doing this. Even FB Messenger has a huge button I
keep fatfingering that pulls up a camera. Once already I got dirty looks
because it looked like I was about to photograph a pretty girl in a short
skirt.

It's well beyond redundant to say that the whole thing is network effects and
demographics, but -- I basically love this idea and really want it to catch
on. But I'm in my mid-thirties; all my friends are 27+, some in their 50s.

I know I'm supposed not to be in the prize age bracket marketers are looking
for. Still, I'm single-ish with single/serial monogamous adult friends who
have disposable income.

~~~
cpcat
Do you know what would make this idea more approachable for you and your
friends? Maybe more serious/relatable filters and stickers, easier to use, or
not too self focused? I'd be interested to know.

~~~
thanatropism
Eh, I want my friends to be there. The damn network effect.

I would soften the radical emphasis on the camera. In the times of MSN
Messenger and while Gmail chat was an actual thing, we used to really use
status lines to communicate mood and such. What sucks about Facebook and
Twitter is that you can't use it for that kind of throwaway social-being-
together-online. Instead, it's always about engineering an identity.

I'd love to have something like a 12 hours-lived feed where I didn't have to
worry that me-in-the-very-near-future doesn't feel well represented by that.

------
achow
This seems more like a simpler, mobile aware and social version of iMovie. I
think this makes total sense and makes me think why this wasn't done before.

[Edit] My comment was after looking at the Apple's page..

[http://www.apple.com/clips/](http://www.apple.com/clips/)

------
k-mcgrady
I don't get the comparison to Snap/Insta Stories. Isn't the whole point of
those that you add to them over 24 hours and they disappear? This just creates
little videos/gifs you can share on other social networks.

~~~
elevensies
Both those apps have some tools in their camera that make it easy to do
text/scribbles/filters on photos and video. Some stuff like timestamps and
speed are even proof-like because "everyone" knows how the app works so it
isn't something you could easily fake without photoshopping.

If you've been on reddit lately you'll know how popular pictures of text are.

~~~
k-mcgrady
True but those tools have nothing to do with the 'story' concept. The iOS
camera already does filters and markup of text/scribbles. I just find it odd
that all the tech press are comparing it to something it's not trying to
compete with.

------
ourcat
I think one of the underlying reasons for creating an app which people show
and contort their faces to, is to help train facial recognition systems.

Sure, easy to do with lots of photos. But when you've got the model in front
of your camera, for hours, pulling all sorts of faces, that data is going to
become pretty useful.

------
jsemrau
Oh another recreational diversion tool. One day we might entertain/meme us to
death.

------
herbst
Do we really need another walled garden snapchat clone? I seriously don't get
where the excitement comes from. Because it's apple? And apple means Awesome?

~~~
dmix
How is it a walled garden when it's merely a content creating app ala Camera?
You post the videos on Instagram or Facebook or Twitter... did you read the
article? There is no social network aspect...

------
thosakwe
Yay, another company building the same thing... Again

~~~
zamalek
This time it occurs within a walled garden!

------
jamisteven
How FB of you, Apple.

------
vinverma
Is this the basis for a new camera driven OS?

~~~
magic_beans
What exactly does "camera driven OS" mean?

~~~
threeseed
I assume it meant an augmented reality centric OS.

Not necessarily the stupidest thing in the world if you combine it with
machine learning.

~~~
vinverma
That's exactly what I meant. I articulated it poorly. Thanks for being open.

